
Mozilla Firefox 3.5RC1 is out - vaksel
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.5/releasenotes/
======
mrduncan
It appears that all of the download links are still pointing to beta 4. Here
is the link to RC 1: [http://www.mozilla.com/en-
US/products/download.html?product=...](http://www.mozilla.com/en-
US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.5rc1&os=win&lang=en-US)

~~~
Nogwater
I just downloaded b4 and ran an update. Whatever works, I guess.

~~~
mrduncan
Oh, I wasn't aware that the betas would upgrade into the RCs - good to hear.
Downloading the RC directly will save an update step though.

------
martythemaniak
I'm really excited to see Firefox 3.5 come out soon. I know Chrome 2 and
Safari 4 have been out already, but with FF3.5 a really large slice of
internet users are going to have a really fast, kickass modern browser.

I was testing my software (which is _really_ heavy on the javascript - makes
extensive use of Ext-js) with RC1 earlier today and it just flew. Feels damn
near like a desktop app.

------
indraneel24
At least on OS X, this is faster than Firefox has ever been for me in the last
2-3 months. Switched back to Firefox over Safari.

~~~
kentosi
What about native-style widgets? Are they finally fixed? That's been my gripe
with firefox since day 1, and the only thing still holding me back to Sarafi.

Although buttons look native-ish, dropdowns (from the <select> element) still
look hideous. Check out the following bugs:

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402625>
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=430745>

------
abstractbill
Does firebug work with it yet? I'd love to start using 3.5, but can't afford
to lose that.

~~~
dmix
Just apply these fixes and all plugins work with 3.5 beta:

[http://lifehacker.com/355973/make-your-extensions-work-
with-...](http://lifehacker.com/355973/make-your-extensions-work-with-the-
firefox-3-betasig2=aNErHcPbGASpWfnhbxNAeg)

------
rufo
Do they summarize anywhere what's improved between this and b4? The "What's
New" section just lists the major new features of 3.5.

~~~
Jem
Is <https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Firefox_3.5_for_developers> what you had
in mind?

~~~
rufo
Not exactly - I was looking for what they've specifically fixed between 3.5b4
and RC1. I suppose I could pull a Bugzilla report, but I was hoping for just a
summary.

Thanks for the link, though - it's a good read.

------
dilap
Are there any plans to refresh the appearance to better fit with Vista? It
looks quite ugly, especially compared to Chrome (which does an excellent job
of integrating well with the look of Vista -- quite surprising, coming from
Google).

Tweaking the icon is nice and all, but what's the point if the browser itself
looks bad?

------
sketerpot
Okay, this is weird. When I hit the left shift key in this latest Firefox, my
keyboard switches into Chinese mode. Check it out:

大山 <\-- awesome!

Actually, this is kind of inconvenient. I hit the shift key by accident more
often than I'd realized.

------
thorax
There was a 3.5b99 being pushed as an RC candidate, anyone know how this "b4"
build fits into that progression?

~~~
Janzert
beta 4 was the previous release. It seems that the download links have not
been updated yet.

------
thorax
I noticed the Firefox icon changed a little bit in terms of its coloring, etc.
Threw me off a bit.

~~~
patrickas
You are right! Mozilla is reworking some details of the icon for 3.5 release.

Here is a <a href="[http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/05/15/creative-brief-
fo...](http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/05/15/creative-brief-for-the-new-
firefox-icon/>post</a>); with all the details . You can also see in the
archives the evolution of the new icon refinements.

~~~
patrickas
I'm an idiot :-) Here are the correct links

[http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/06/18/the-new-
firefox-i...](http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/06/18/the-new-firefox-
icon/)

[http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/05/15/creative-brief-
fo...](http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/05/15/creative-brief-for-the-new-
firefox-icon/)

------
TweedHeads
The web keeps moving forward

Unstoppable

